# $11 dollar surge this morning?...



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

So I turn on the apps around 6:30 this morning.

Uber has a $750 surge about 3 miles from my home. I make a quick breakfast and get a cup of coffee. 

I look at the app again, the same red cloud 3 miles from my home is now up to $11!
I use the restroom, and get in my SUV, and start to back out of my driveway.
The app sees I've moved, and POOF, the whole thing vanishes, $11 surge and all!! LOL

I pull back in the driveway, and wait for a ping.
Finally get a ping, and have a great 3.5 hr morning. This included 2 trips to the airport- 
* and I DIDN'T go into the waiting lot after drop off!! ( I make more driving from ping to ping, than waiting with little Egypt at the waiting lot)-- I've tried it many times.

In under 4 hrs, I made #125 w/ tips!! W/o the mysteriously vanishing surge!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

No one would like to reply about an $11 surge area evaporating as soon as I backed out of my driveway?

OK


----------



## Noble Ape (Feb 6, 2019)

The Texan said:


> No one would like to reply about an $11 surge area evaporating as soon as I backed out of my driveway?
> 
> OK


Sure, I'll bite. I'm in San Antonio and we rarely get surges that high (at least when I'm driving), and whenever I'd decide to go after them they'd disappear right as I was getting into the area. Doing much better on mileage and earnings just doing whatever I would've done anyway.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Texan said:


> No one would like to reply about an $11 surge area evaporating as soon as I backed out of my driveway?
> 
> OK


I don't care about the $11 surge but your Gixxer looks pretty nice. I'd have an early 2000s 750. Oodles of power in a 600 frame. Tasty.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't care about the $11 surge but your Gixxer looks pretty nice. I'd have an early 2000s 750. Oodles of power in a 600 frame. Tasty.
> 
> View attachment 308326


Thanks,
Actually, that was my '97 GSX-R750 I had about 2-3 yrs ago.

I now have a 2005 GSX-R1000


----------



## Roadrunner 750 (Jul 23, 2018)

Had a’97 GSXR-750 myself...last year before EFI, which wasn’t perfect. Awesome bike, though.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

The Texan said:


> No one would like to reply about an $11 surge area evaporating as soon as I backed out of my driveway?
> 
> OK


I will. Uber created it to get you to do all those things that led you out of your house and into your car and to going online with Uber. Win!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Funny I had a run to Miami last night and not wanting anymore rides in Miami I turned on last ride. I drop off PAX and look at the app. +$9.00 surge. 1/4 mile away from me heading toward home. What the heck, go online and start heading that way. 10 seconds surge disappears completely. I go offline until I get on the highway and run in DF all the way home.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Haven’t you guys all figured out that the new surge is just a driver manipulation to try to keep you doing 12 hour days? I have seen the ocean surge, a redwood forest surge. Then it will either disappear or you will get routed to a call in the opposite direction of or a spot that is right on the border of where the surge is but you don’t get paid it. 
Surge is no longer supply vs demand. It’s all about what Uber wants to charge customers, period.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I have seen $13 and $16 surges appear and disappear. Often times I am in the surge, then you refresh the app and it disappears while you are in the surge. App sucks, from a technology company that can't build an app.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

I actually notice just the opposite. I get a ping to pick-up at 123 Main Street, accept, pick-up and drop off at 789 Main street. 
I think to myself what luck an easy minimum fare no rush no fuss.
Than I look at the app again and notice that 123 Main Street is in surge.
Gee, I guess just my bad luck that I missed that surge pricing.... Or not.


----------



## Roadrunner 750 (Jul 23, 2018)

With the flat-rate surge, another Uber driver and myself have noticed a drop in pay. I only do 3-4 hours a night during the week and have noticed I’m off 10-15$ a night. Friday’s and Saturday’s it’s more like 25-50$ compared to the multiplier of old. So, now I don’t chase surge. If I get it, I get it. When I work for a company, the idea is to make more money the longer you work there. Uber is no longer the case in Orlando, so my days of Uber are numbered.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Roadrunner 750 said:


> With the flat-rate surge, another Uber driver and myself have noticed a drop in pay. I only do 3-4 hours a night during the week and have noticed I'm off 10-15$ a night. Friday's and Saturday's it's more like 25-50$ compared to the multiplier of old. So, now I don't chase surge. If I get it, I get it. When I work for a company, the idea is to make more money the longer you work there. Uber is no longer the case in Orlando, so my days of Uber are numbered.


and apparently its going to get worse when Uber goes IPO.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Been driving with uber almost six years, learned long ago not to chase the surges. But this happened to me about a month ago. Atlanta, bout 815 in buckhead, was showing a $7.50 surge. Got a XL TRIP at the Grand Hyatt in buckhead. Three ladies, to the airport, nothing unusual, about a forty minute ride. Boy was I surprised

This is what customer paid


----------

